# Something to possibly help you all!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Everyone,  

This may seem daft, but here is a little something to maybe help you all on your quest for a child. I did this last year and got pregnant...(could have been coincidence) even though the pregnancy didn't last.

I'm a lover of tarot cards and do them every now and then.

What you do is (if you have them) Take 'The Empress' card out of a tarot pack (The Empress is the fertility and Motherhood card) and the 'Ten of Cups' (which is the wish card in a tarot pack) and sleep with them both under your pillow. This may take a couple of months to work but a couple of people I know that have tried it have got pregnant.

If you don't have tarot cards you can use normal playing cards. Take the Queen of Hearts and the Ten of Hearts in place of The Empress and Ten of Cups.

Your all probably thinking I'm a fruitcake   lol...But anything is worth a try I suppose.


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

It is worth a try!!! Hubby will think I have lost the plot!!!


Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I will be trying that as i have tarot cards and i am a believer in things like that. Thanks.

Jenny


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I never thought to do that   breaking the cards out of their silk wrapping now!!!!

Thanks hun


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm glad that a couple of you are going to have a try.

Good luck!! and babydust all round.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont have Tarot cards - so will try with normal playing cards,
But just wanted to say the Empress ALWAYS comes out for me, when I have a had a reading done (medium) or even by my friend.
~Dizzi~


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Mrs Redcap

I won a set of the DA vinci set tarot cards thru a competition late last year. so thanks for making me look the empress up in the explanation book-as they are nothing like the ordinary tarot cards I have seen, I will definitely try this one!! used to have an Alistair Crowley set many years ago in my teens but have lost them along the way-maybe a time to pick tarot cards up again?! 

Jen
x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

just had a very weird experience. I did what  you said and out the 'The Empress' and the 'The Ten of Cups' under my pillow. I have had them there for a few nights now but this morning i woke you at 7, turned over to turn the light on and 'The Empress' card was perched up in an up right postion looking right at me.   At first it made me jump but i am hoping that it is trying to tell  me something.

Well just thought i would share that.

Jenny.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...Maybe she is!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh its all funny isnt it.......

I have mine inside the pillow case, so they dont fall off the matress etc   yesterday, the empress fell out into my hand!!!!!!! almost like when you are shuffling them and one comes/falls out, you are supposed to 'read' that card... I so hope the same is true!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Jenny-woo spooky-hope it means something good for you  
Fidget-sounds like something good is happening with the cards 

Anyone that can help-I have the Da Vinci tarot pack-I have looked up in the instruction book for the Empress and ten of Cups-I can find the Empress but the cups has nothing similar for me to compare with unless the ten of earth -which is the one I have chosen in case no-one can answer this question! there are quite a few "ten of" but no Cups


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't seen the Da Vinci tarot pack...what are the 4 suits in it I'm assuming that the suits are Fire, Earth, Water and Air

Here are the astrological elements for each suit.

Wands = Fire

Cups = Water

Swords = Air

Pentacles = Earth

Hope this helps

Vicki x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Vicki, thanks very much for the info, yes the suits are as you said, so have now found ten of cups=water


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good Good!!


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Got my cards ready for tonight, you should have seen the look of DH face, it was a picture    

I will give anything a try     

Shaz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Love and Luck!!  

Vicki x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bet you'd all forgot about this thread 

Shazz seems it worked for you !


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Mrs Redcap. 
Thanks for the advice hun.
I reguarly read for family and friends.
Will get my cards out tonight.
Thanks again and fingers crossed everyone.

love
Prue.xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

What a great thread and i have tarot cards so may try this!

Kate xx


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Might have to nip to the shops at lunchtime and buy some playing cards, think I'll have to keep this one quite from DP as he already thinks I've lost the plot! 

Raffles


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

ooooooooh, i have 2 sets (im just greedy) 

i def cant get pg naturally but i will deff put them under my pillow when i start tx.

has anyone tried the one with the gold necklace n wedding ring? 
you put  your wedding ring onto the necklace and hold your left hand out face down with thumb spread. holding the top of the chain you dip the ring infront of the thumb then behind infront then hold above your hand.
if it swings in a circle or spins your first born will be (or you already have) a girl,
if it swings in a straight line then a boy,
if it does one action then sudenly changes to another then twins (unsure of sex)
if it stops still then no more children aparently

ive tried it on strangers and not only has it told me what sex their children are it tells me if they are having more.

i did it to myself then got someone else to do it for me (i didnt tell her what it told me) it went like this,
boy (my ds) girl/boy (future twins) girl. (i dint know then that we would need ivf so i never thought about twins!)

try it and let us know if it worked for you


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooh spooky! Will be having a go at this!! Got to find some cards!!!

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi maz - i tried that one with my mum years and years ago and it went girl/boy/girl/boy - she had me the eldest then i have a brother then another brother so the 3rd one was wrong - but then my mum lost a baby so it could have been that 4th one.

Its all really weird!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

i was told that it includes lost babies too, when i did it to my mum it came up girl, boy, girl, boy,boy, girl.
she only had 5 of us in order of girl boy girl boy girl. she then reminded me that before my youngest sis was born she was pregnant and lost the baby at about 6 months, it was a boy!

for so many people i hope its wrong (for the people who it says wont have kids) but for me i hope its right, cos then i would have a set of twins, a dd as well as the ds ive got.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope its right for u as well maz - i may get DH to try that with me 

Kate xx

PS - is that palm down maz? As when i done it for my mum i did it over her pg tummy


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

yea its palm down, normally you only do it over a pg tummy to see the sex of the baby x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok.

Thanks maz xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

This is really Strange

When I checked any new replies since last post, this one came up, but can see no-one has posted since 2006-woo woo somethings going on   

Anyway now am here, let's bump up this thread again, must be a SIGN   

I use Maya cards, Limelight Flower essence cards and Doreen Virtue's Ascended Master cards that i won in a competition that was drawn on my birthday, mmm see someone up there is looking out for me, the cards are beautiful and would recommend any one to buy them, I do myself a 3 card reading every morning, still amazes me what they say-Spot on

From a not so spooked out Larkles


----------



## nicky29 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to say that I put 'the Empress' & '10 of Cups' in my pillow case last night, having read this thread. Last night I had such a vivid dream that myself and my DP were bringing our newborn baby girl home! It felt so real, it was amazing! I never usually remember my dreams, as soon as i wake up they are gone, but i will never forget this one! I know it could just be coinsidence that i have this dream the night i put the cards in my pillowcase, but i really believe that it is a sign. Today I feel happier and more positive about ttc than ever before.   I am starting my first cycle of IVF mid April and will let you know how it goes.  

Thankyou Mrs. Redcap! xxxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Nicky
Dreams you forget on waking are just dreams, but if there vivid and cant get them out of your head, then they are a message being given you from beyond and mean something.
Angel Blessings
Karen BC


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you dont mind me posting but after reading your posts just had to write and tell you this... A friend on my ******** sent me a message the other day saying she had a dream about me and couldnt get it out of her head  of me having twins     so had to message me and hoped I didnt mind...  She does know we are trying as such but I havent really seen her since school so thought it a little strange but nice! Sending you all lots of   

Kelly xxxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all, just found this board so hi!!

i'm in the same boat as all you, willing to try anything at the moment. I just read this post & have got my cards ready to put under my bed.

I got my tarot cards read a few months ago - and the two cards to mentioned came up! Is this a good thing??
i guess im just like you all and im just wantin it so bad. Am tryin accupuncture next monday so am excited about that. And the next full moon is april 9th so i will try that spell too!

So just wondering if it is a good thing for thsoe cards t come up? or just conicedence?
Em
x


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mrs Redcap 

I took your advice about the cards (I only had playing cards) & placed them
inside my pillowcase.  I forgot they were there & went to change all the
bedding.  I started reading a "motherhood novena" & praying aloud about my
desire for a baby.  I picked up the bedding when I spotted the 10 of hearts
staring up at me.  Does this mean anything? If I hadn't have seen it I would
have put them in the wash.  Are the cards trying to tell me something? (I
hope so)


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

This is a good idea.  Anyone that wants to try it needs to get a deck like rider waite, or a variant of it.


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Julianne

Where would I get the Rider Waite cards from, I've not heard
about these before  

I'll use these cards instead of the playing cards

Bevvers


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Rider waite are the most instantly recognisable tarot deck (they're so easy to read!), and you can get them from amazon or any new agey shop will stock them.


----------



## baby tears (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

I know this thread hasn't been used in a few years,but was just wondering if there was any successful out comes after using the tarot cards.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

If you actually look at all the signatures you can see that it did work, perhaps not straight away


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got Osha Zen Tarot and Doreen Virtue Godess guidance cards - any ideas which cards I could use


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Helloooo You.
Well you have heard your calling then, may you be blessed in all that you do! and have protection always from the highest realms.
I guess the D.V cards as probably easy to understand, never seen them, but Tarot has many cards with so many meanings and D.V ( is she not the Angel Lady) i have a set of her Angel cards that i ask a ?/guidance on and they are so accurate. Infact i just done a card for you and got cooperation and at another time i will write the words upon the card, you will be spooked.
Angel Blessings
XX#
BC


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all 
My freind referred me to a medium last week because we wanted to venture in some bussness but we were not sure, babies and ivf was the last thing in my mind.she uses cards and she record in a tape and write some notes that she gave me after the reading.she devided cards into 3 bunches  three times and asked me to pick a bunch i picked almost similar bunch 3 times .she asked me if I  have kids which I replied no.she then said she can see me having kids soon she told me which months I would be thinking of motherhood which is the months i will be doing my ivf treatment but i didnt know that until this monday.she told me that  within 12 months we will move house,we have already discussed that when i get pregnant we will move house.The medium did not pick anythiing up about bussness which we have since decided against it anyway, and i also never asked her as I got excited when she told me about kids.I still remember the birth card on her table 3 times.
Has anyone had a similar experience?


Thanx


Alex


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Alex - I think I've read similar experiences on the main psychic thread.

BC - yes DV is the angel lady, I tend to do simple readings there, I like them cos they are mostly positive ones the real tarot ones always seems a little dark for me.  The Osha ones are a little more insightful.  In the end I decided to pull out the fertility card and the expect a miracle card.  So far, no dreams...  We'll see. D x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi there, i ve just had reflexology and reiki today and the lady who i saw does angel tarot cards and asked me to pull a card randomly, and the leadership card came out, what does this mean?
We were talking about everytime i have been to see a clairvoyant/medium they always say that im very in tune spiritually and could possibly read my own cards. Weird huh!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Is there a specific way I need to lay down the cards under my pillow ie face up / face down?

I don't know if anyone can shed any light - but 3 times in this New Year I have dreamt that I am pregnant with a little boy - my period is due today - I'm feeling very short tempered and tired.... I would LOVE a sibling for my ICSI miracle.  I'm almost 42 now, so haven't quite given up hope of a natural pg even though our chances of a natural success is 0 - 1% (we managed it once before but our angel was not to be with us physically in this world)....anyone have any 'feelings' they can share with me?

I'm very open and a little intuitive myself.
Thank you ladies
Sheila


----------

